# Matching Ceiling Texture Product?



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

I am replacing some poorly done drywall around my shower surround in the bathroom. The inside corners between the walls and ceiling were filled with about 1/2" of mud, and the paper tape was pressed into the top - no additional coats. I basically peeled the paper tape off the corners with my hand. I left the ceiling in place, pulled down the walls around the tub and replaced it with greenboard, and I'll be doing the joint compound and taping over the next week.

What I am concerned about is matching the texture on the ceiling. I scraped the old joint compound down off the ceiling from under the old tape until I got down to paper at the edges so I can properly tape and mud those areas. Whatever was used to put the texture up is *hard* - scraper and sander won't hardly touch it. It looks like some sort of acrylic base with coarse sand in it, spread with a broad brush. I'll try to get a picture up tomorrow but it doesn't photograph really well.

When I am all wrapped up I'd like to try to match the texture more-or-less along the ceiling edges that I fixed. Pretty much everything I tore down had HD brand labels on it, so I suspect that this was some canned texture product from them, but I haven't seen anything like this. Any idea what this stuff may be (if it is/was an actual product?). My Plan B was to mix some sand into some joint compound and try to use that to match it, then overpaint.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Might be this


BEHR Premium Plus Model # 100202 Internet # 100146924 Store SKU # 212447 2 gal. Sand Finish Flat Interior Texture Paint


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

That looks about right. I'll have to ask about this, didn't see it during my last visit to Herr Despot.

I wish they had rolled it on - it looks like they brushed it on with a broom. Reading a bit it sounds like it is possible to overcoat this, so I might cut the new edge and then over-roll everything to make it uniform.

Thanks!


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

A photo of the sand texture would really help. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Working on the picture of the texture. I taped the drywall today and got one photo of the job, and was taking a second of the ceiling texture but the camera battery died (yeah, I don't have a camera phone, call me a fuddy duddy).

Anyway, here's a photo of the situation. My first drywall job in about 20 years, not too shabby despite all the inside corners and such. A lot different than sheetrocking office buildings.

Texture photo should be coming momentarily, as soon as I get some juice in my battery.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

And the texture, with a detail of the wall-ceiling corner.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

I'm actually looking at this product now. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Homax-Sand-Texture-Paint-Additive-8474/202061377

Basically looks like clean graded sand that you add to paint. I already have plenty of ceiling white paint so this would be quick and inexpensive. Since I really just need to fake in the texture adjacent to the wall, I'm thinking of going this route. Mask the wall, touch up the texture on the ceiling, and then a thin coat of straight ceiling white over everything. 

I'm doing some final touch up of the finish coat tomorrow. Hopefully will be able to get to the texture and paint by next weekend at the latest.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

After some searching and trial and error, I finally got the texture done. HD doesn't carry the Homax stuff, so I bought some Zinsser paint additive. That turned out to be way too fine so I didn't use it (I wish these products came in clear containers so you could actually see what you were buying! And the packaging is such that you have to damage it to open it, so you can't return it. There ought to be a law. :vs_mad.

I found the Homax stuff at Lowe's yesterday, mixed it with flat ceiling white, and applied it to the edges. It's not exactly stone, but almost like vermiculite, in a powdery mix. It adds the texture and slightly thickens the paint. I applied it with a throwaway pig-bristle brush. 

The attached photo shows the corner corresponding to the taped corner shown in my previous pictures (that photo was before my skim coats of drywall mud). The Homax stuff is definitely the right texture. You can see where it was applied because of the sheen as it is still wet, but I think an overcoat of ceiling white will make it practically invisible.

Victory! Now I just have to paint the ceiling and walls, and I can get my bathroom back to normal!


----------

